# Duramax LBZ's?



## bowedup00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any comments, good or bad, about the 2006-2007 Duramax LBZ? I would like to buy one and am wondering what I'd be getting myself into.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Miles?
Mods?
Lifted?
Give us some info


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

You'll be more than happy with a LBZ. Most guys don't replace fuel systems until over 500,xxx from what I've seen.

They will leak tranny cooler hoses, get a pair made up at a hydraulic shop or order some pre-made ones online and you'll never have another issue.

With you being so far north go full synthetic for all the fluids and you'll be good.

I'd get a EFI DSP5 tuning setup, block or delete the EGR (delete if it's in the funds), re-route the PCV, straight the exhaust (trust me) and get a lift pump. Also throw a Transgo Jr. shift kit in the trans if you plan on adding ANY power. and I definitely recommend getting it tuned

Absolutely drop your transfer case and do the pump rub fix. Gives you piece of mind and cheap insurance for your T-case

basically do all the maintenance, and then look at my signature. I've done just about everything there is to do to them longevity and performance wise before building the transmission to hold big power.

If you're not gonna run a big tune 120+ you should be ok and be able to keep enough pressure for those injectors with out a lift pump. Whether you decide to mod it and not use a lift pump or you keep it stock I highly recommend a cat/Donaldson filter adapter. It's 100 bucks threw alligator performance and comes with one filter. The stock filter costs around 50 bucks and filters around 4-6 microns while the cat filter is 20 bucks and filters 2 microns but you lose your water in fuel sensor which won't hurt anything. All you do is remove the old filter, unhook wif sensor, screw on the adapter, then the new filter. Super easy and cheap protection for the fuel system. You can also get the Donaldson filter which is a 3 micron filter but it has a sight glass and water drain. Good luck on getting the truck and trust me you'll love it! Take good care of it and she'll stay running for many many years!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

I love mine. 06' with 170k and going strong. I have decided to leave it stock to help me get my 500k. With my bumpers headache rack and 285's I avg about 14 mpg. Only problems I've had are the tranny lines to the cooler leaked at 150k and my fuel filter housing leaked from the O ring on the primer button. I just put a new one for less than $200 at the dealer and put it on myself. Use only ac delco air filters. Good luck


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

good looking ride. 

Deletes and a few mods and you will still see well over 500k with better fuel economy


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an 07 lbz with 105,000 been good so far. I also had to replace my tranny line but it was early on. I have a ppe programmer with 4 inch turbo back and get a little over 20 on the hwy if you keep your foot light and about 16 city.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say if the truck *has been taken care of and never tuned* you might get lucky. I won't post my book here because I just don't have time to type it all.

I will say this. In the 26k miles I owned my 2006 LBZ it was in the shop 15 times. Motor, trans, AC, electrical, fuel system, turbo, trans lines, 4WD, drive shaft, rear diff, window motor issues, rear main seal leak, coolant leak, injectors, trans cooler, and a few other things.

Good luck


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang man..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah you win some you lose some. My 04 LB7 was a beast and never had an issue. I guess my 06 was a Monday truck or something.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like it. Sorry to hear


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

The less electrical the better. Navigation,remote start etc, modules go out keeping you from starting the darn thing.... No warnings either, so if you're off the beatin path you're sol

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

The LBZ Duramax is the most sought after GM diesel. If it has been tuned walk away.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Lbz 2006*

2006 4 inch tube back no cat no muff
Edge programmer 
Oils changed 5,000 miles
Repairs 
Power booster replaced under warranty 
Front left side bearings 
Fuel lines . Broke them 4wheelin

116,000 miles

Get 20 hwy

15-16 city

I owned dodges and fords some good some bad , this Chevy is still a good one in my book .


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

LBZ's for the majority are pretty much bullet proof, i would have zero worries about anything after '06 on the Duramax, unless of course some Dude ran the tar out of it half the time. I guess like DSL Power you can get a bad one here and there, but after '06 the Duramax had the bugs worked out. I had an '04 then an '06, injectors had to be replaced on the '04, all the '06 did was run, both had Edge tuners, and lots of power.


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

'07 LBZ, totally stock, 137k miles, only thing I've had to repair was the leaking trans cooler line. Runs like a spotted ape, and 17-18 mpg. Only complaint about the truck is the seat (drivers) sucks.......but I do love me some Chevy!! Pulls my 31 ft. fifth-wheel easy (even with my flounder boat behind the camper). Classic body. Oh I did have to change out the speakers.....they suck worse than the seat. Speakers and trans cooler line in almost 140k miles.......I can live with that.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Tire size?*



salty ******* said:


> '07 LBZ, totally stock, 137k miles, only thing I've had to repair was the leaking trans cooler line. Runs like a spotted ape, and 17-18 mpg. Only complaint about the truck is the seat (drivers) sucks.......but I do love me some Chevy!! Pulls my 31 ft. fifth-wheel easy (even with my flounder boat behind the camper). Classic body. Oh I did have to change out the speakers.....they suck worse than the seat. Speakers and trans cooler line in almost 140k miles.......I can live with that.


What size tire are u running. I almost think something is wrong with mine only gettin 13-14 mpg with my 285's. I just drove in to Houston from San antonio last night, and I barley touched 14 mpg with cruise set at 74-74 mph. She does run like a fat kid at fat camp gettin in line for pankacke day tho:rotfl:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Back that speed down from 75 to 60-65


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I had an 07 for 6 years. Never had a problem just normal wear and tear items. It towed both my 34' Fountain and my 18,000# 38' Fountain LX with no problem including the 1200 mile tow back to Houston from Miami. If taken care of, they will serve you well.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

FishOnOne said:


> The LBZ Duramax is the most sought after GM diesel. If it has been tuned walk away.


 Thats a pretty lame blanket suggestion. Mine was "tuned" since day one. After 90,000 miles and a lot of heavy towing, I never had a single issue.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Back that speed down from 75 to 60-65


Easier said than done for me Sir. I'm running about 1700-1800 rpms or so at 75 mph. Heck, if I cruise at 60-65 on I10 I'm afraid I'd be rear ended by one of those jack wagons running 90+. At +- 75 I only had to touch the brakes twice with cruise on in the slow lane


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

teckersley said:


> Thats a pretty lame blanket suggestion. Mine was "tuned" since day one. After 90,000 miles and a lot of heavy towing, I never had a single issue.


I'm curious if anyone has real experience with this scenario at 300k plus with ther dmax. Mine gets worked pretty hard every day as a custom deck/patio builder, hauling lumber, concrete, and pulling a trailer. IMO more power = more wear and tear


----------



## salty redneck (Jan 20, 2012)

loco4fishn said:


> What size tire are u running. I almost think something is wrong with mine only gettin 13-14 mpg with my 285's. I just drove in to Houston from San antonio last night, and I barley touched 14 mpg with cruise set at 74-74 mph. She does run like a fat kid at fat camp gettin in line for pankacke day tho:rotfl:


Running 265's. 18 mpg is mostly hwy, but not over 70. the difference between 70 and 75 is 2-3 mpg. It really knocks it down. At 60 mph it will make just over 20 mpg's, but I don't want to be one of those [email protected]$t**ds that I cuss on a daily basis for holding up the rest of us!! LOL:headknock


----------



## ascalise (Oct 10, 2006)

My truck is a 2006 CCSB 4x4 with a 4" turbo back exhaust robs tunes and bfg 285s and it consistently gets 20.5-21mpg unloaded on the highway going 75-80. I had a 2007 lbz a couple of year ago that I bought new that was exactly the same but with an edge tuner that did not get as good of mileage. I can get 23 going 60-65.


----------

